# feed a 400



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

looking for the best way to feed a 400 amp panel ?? got a 68" 400 amp panel that will be mounted in a basement that has block walls and a slab floor. and 8 ft ceiling. meter is gonna be on same wall, but outside of course. looking for a good way to feed this monster from the meter. troughs, etc. don t see an easy out .


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

down out of the meter can to an LB, through the wall to an LB and down into the tub.


----------



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

that was my original thought. wasn t sure how easy it was gonna be to make those bends.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

be sure to check the capacity of the LB's. They often do not have the same capacity as the conduit size they fit on.


----------



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

ok. and to clear things up. i shouldn t have said basement. its called a basement but its above ground so the meter is basically gonna be right behind the panel on the same level from grade. so i dont have much room under or above the panel to work with because of its size.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you come directly into the back of the panel? Maybe LB out of the meter either downwards or sideways, through the wall, and into the back of the tub. Or, set a pullbox directly next to the tub with a nipple, and use the LB from the meter to enter the pullbox, then into the tub.

I think it would be easier to see and measure with a tape measure, but that is my best guess from a distance.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, that's a horse of a different color.

LB and/or pipe and LB down from the meter base and into the back of the panel tub.

Piece 'o cake.


I see no need for a pull box. It just adds bends and work and takes up space.


----------



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

wish i could . only have the can right now, insides are ordered. don t know how much space ill have in the panel to make a knockout. it doesn t have any factory knockouts like a smaller panel so im kinda weary about makin my own and then it be in the way of the guts.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

rll77 said:


> wish i could . only have the can right now, insides are ordered. don t know how much space ill have in the panel to make a knockout. it doesn t have any factory knockouts like a smaller panel so im kinda weary about makin my own and then it be in the way of the guts.


Which is exactly why I suggested the pull box.

HOWEVER, I would much prefer to directly enter the tub, for the very reasons Nap said.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

there should be studs for the guts to mount on. That is going to be the high and low point of the guts. You should be safe above or below those studs. The closer to the end of the tub, expecially if you bring the wire in on the connection ended, the better.

a decent sales rep should be able to provide you with dimensions and probably even a pic of the guts


----------



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

guess i ll just wait till i get the insides and see. they re laying brick right now and i like to get pipe stubbed out before brick.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! that would be a first for me. I can't remember ever having pipe in before brick. A good dry core hole saw is neccessary for the hole though.


----------



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

there are studs and as far as i can remember there didn t seem to be enough room for a 3 or 3 1/2 knockout on top or bottom . i ll check again .thanks for the help.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Your tub is 68" and there isn;t room for a 4" pipe?

that must be one big set 'o breakers you got there son.


----------



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

oh i always do it. i measure out from the top plate where the brick is gonna stop , put on nipple and all ,let em brick around it. tight seal. and just have to slide the meter on and go . no drilling.


----------



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

ha. im just going by the mounting studs . don t have any breakers yet.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I know. typically there are rails the length needed to reach from stud to stud. The breakers will not go further than those studs.


btw, I know yo udon;t need a 4". A 2 1/2 will take 3 500 mcm thhn/thwn. A 3" will take 5.

don;t forget to check the LB. You will probably need a 3" even if you use 2 1/2" pipe.


----------



## rll77 (Dec 12, 2007)

gotta go with at least 3 . meters only got 3" or higher. only installed 1 400 panel and it was a while back and i was just helpin. so as if you couldn t tell , not too familiar with panels this size. gotten too used to my dual 200 installs i guess.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

If there are any submittals for this job, they should have the panel info on them. If not, find out the manufacturer and call them to find out where your spaces are. If you have any room at the top, have a blister made and punch into that.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

goose134 said:


> If there are any submittals for this job, they should have the panel info on them. If not, find out the manufacturer and call them to find out where your spaces are. If you have any room at the top, have a blister made and punch into that.


goose, what is this "blister" you speak of. Never heard the term beofre.


----------

